
India selects RISC-V for semiconductor self-sufficiency contest - sohkamyung
https://www.theregister.com/2020/08/19/india_microprocessor_challenge_risc_v/
======
brainless
I think this is the contest in reference -
[https://innovate.mygov.in/swadeshi-microprocessor-
challenge/](https://innovate.mygov.in/swadeshi-microprocessor-challenge/)

    
    
        To provide further impetus to the strong ecosystem of start-ups, innovators & researchers in the country, MeitY announces Swadeshi Microprocessor Challenge made available by IIT Madras (शक्ति processors) and C-DAC (वेगा processors), powered by FPGA Boards of XILINX which is supported by CoreEL Technologies, to promote a culture of innovation and entrepreneurship by taking up complex designs in the country and innovate frugal solutions around home-grown processor ecosystem, catering to both global and domestic requirements.The incubation support to the winning teams will be provided by an Incubator located at their geographical proximity coordinated by Maker Village.

~~~
notRobot
Please don't use code blocks for quotes. It makes it very hard to read text on
mobile, narrow viewports or via screen readers.

